# SPSP 24 April...



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Headed out early and was the first to arrive just at daybreak. Picked up some clam and peelers just to try something different. BWs sold out at Wallys near me and thought I'd hit anglers. Well they didn't open until 7am.....suck central.... Found a bag w a couple BWs and added them to the soakers all ready out. Fishing next to a fella named Solomon....Nice meeting u if ur on the site. Ieft to get some BWs and got a hit....pulled in about a 19".... The story of the day. Landed a couple more and continued cat napping all day. Winds were up most of the day but died down around 2. By then one of my compadres shows up Fishbait....good seeing u bud. Also, Reddog1 wasfishing down to my right....good seeing u Red...... Nothing happening for the major part of the day and was about to pack it in and get a huge hit and after about a 5min fight she was brought ashore....... Thx for the assist from the surrounding crew....didn't get names but we've fished for three separate times.....good folks..... 36" and heavy....


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Great story. It's trips like this that keeps you coming back instead of throwing in the towel.


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Really nice fish, WTG Man!
GB


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Huntsman: You're my hero!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## gogorome (May 22, 2009)

Congrats.. around what time did u catch it?


----------



## thr3e (Jul 15, 2008)

congrats, what bait did it hit on?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Report!


----------



## mungk (Jul 11, 2013)

Good job, and awesome fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great story to go along with an awesome fish. Nice reward for the long wait.


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Great job bud


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very fine catch.


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

gogorome said:


> Congrats.. around what time did u catch it?





thr3e said:


> congrats, what bait did it hit on?





Thx all

Caught just after 7 and bw was her selection...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great report. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice fish Brian.

Hope all is well.


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

Way to go on the rockfish, that's a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Congratulations on that beautiful fish Brian! Glad you hooked up.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice fish, congrats. Now we all run to SPSP to catch one


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh, forgot to ask: What size and type of hook did you use??

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey Orest and Blue, Thx and all is well. I'm sure I'll c u two at some point this season as I plan to get some time on the water this year. 

Also, Man....5/0 Circle


----------



## Natureboy007 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice Rock!!! Where you catch him at?


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow there really are fish there.. funny somebody dragged that picnic table down there, saw that Friday...funny Great Job!


----------



## HOOLIGAN (Oct 11, 2013)

I arrived there with a friend around 10am Thursday, armed with BWs and Alewife. It was relatively crowded so we had to set up more to the right away from the point and towards the jetty. I of course forgot PVC pipes and had to use my beach chair to hold the rods. I had nothing but a nibble until 2:30 (right after the ranger on the ATV came by and checked licenses) and had to leave. I did not catch anything and did not see anyone else catch anything.

Great job - nice fish - makes me wish I could have stayed later.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

If B can catch-em anyone can. It is good to see you back on this "side" my friend. If I had known you were there I might have come out just to watch and catch up.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Congrats.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice catch and sound like not a bad day thanks for sharing


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Great looking fish! Nice job!


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Nice Catch Brian!! Kitt got his Fat 36" late on opening day also..


----------



## ilovefishing (Apr 29, 2014)

I have not caught a fish that big of a size although I have seen people caught one in the 40's inches ranges. Nice catch! Wish you have some pix to share.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice fish and photo!!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Great story and beautiful fish Brian! WTG!! By the way, you don't call your buds when you're coming up and out??  Congrats!!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> Great story and beautiful fish Brian! WTG!! By the way, you don't call your buds when you're coming up and out??  Congrats!!


Milt, Brian came up and out years ago. Heck of a fish too.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Outstanding catch!!! I know what I am doing this weekend!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Milt, Brian came up and out years ago. Heck of a fish too.





1obxnut said:


> Nice Catch Brian!! Kitt got his Fat 36" late on opening day also..


Matt I c u are still working on your improv....cs check is in the mail....congrats on the second talked to D.Q...

Hey Milt, that outing was last minute...woke up at 4 and thought I needed a rest day.....I'm heading out sometime this week...I'll keep u posted....

Chris, I saw Kitt but thought he was someone else until he walked over. I left early had another engagement.... remember that video when he lost that one up close.....heart breaking.....lol.....ohhhhhhhhh


----------

